# 1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb



## manida (Jun 5, 2005)

Im about to purchase this, anyone have any pointers for a new RVer?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 5, 2005)

1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb

There are probably a lot of pointers available, but tell us a bit more about what kind you seek? 

If it is new, don't pay any more than 80% of MSRP, and 70% would be a good target. If used, make sure that you actually see everything operate and get a good mechanic to check out the chassis.


----------



## manida (Jun 7, 2005)

1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb

well, the thing has 68,000 original miles, Chevy 350, new transmission, new tires, everything works (supposedly) and I'm getting it for $3500 from a friend.  I drove it last weekend and it fired right up.  I've never owned an RV and am looking forward to the experience.  It'll be mine next by this weekend.
To be honest, I dont even know how to turn on the generator.  Ive read all kinds of tips for the black/gray water tank maintenance as well.  I'm totally new to all of this.  
We're not planning on taking it too far from home for quite a while.  I want to be sure that we can trust it.  We live in New Mexico so there's planty of nice RV parks in-state that we can "practice" at.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 7, 2005)

1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb

I suggest that you make it a part of the deal that the present owner teach you how to make everything work. There are two reasons for that. Not only does it show you how, but it also proves that things do work. Of special importance is the refrigerator. You should ask that the seller have the RV plugged in and the refrigerator operating with ice frozen in the freezer to show that it does work. Have him demo how to change from electric power to propane for it's operation. Have them show you how to start the furnace and observe that it operates and that it puts out heat, and not just blows air. Then have the present owner show you how to start the air conditioner. Use a thermometer to check the temperator into the inlet and then to the outlet to be sure that the temperature is decreased by at least 18 degrees. Make sure that the water heater is operating. Have the seller show you how to light it, then be sure that it actually heats the water. Flush the toilet. and while there, ask how to put the chemicals into the holding tank. Look into every opening in the RV and open every door. Ask how to check the monitor panel and see what the tank levels are. Where is the propane tank and how is it filled? How do you turn on or off the propane supply? Where is the chassis battery and also the coach battery? Does the battery have an isolator, and if so, how does it operate? Makse sure that there is water in the stoarge tank. Ask how to add more water to the tank. Have them turn on the water pump and listen to be sure that it runs for a min. or so, the stops and does not run again as long as no water is used. Listen to the pump for at least five min. as a check for leaks in the plumbing. If the pump runs just a little from time to time, that means that there is a water leak. Have them show you how to connect city water and how to use it. Run water into each sink and the tub if there is one, to make sure that they hold water. Check both hot and cold water. If there is a microwave, heat a cup of water in it. Do the same for the stove top and also the oven. Make sure that you are shown how to use each of those. Learn where all lights are and how to use them. Basically, test everything.

How do you start and stop the generator? Where and how do you connect shore power? Run the generator and then power the air conditioner from it, as well as from the shore power. Check the heater and the air from the dash to make sure they both work properly and put out heat/cold. Check the tires for the date code. If you find the DOT numbers, the last four digits will be the week and year of manufacturer. Those numbers are recessed into the tire as each tire gets them stampped, as they are not part of the mold.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 7, 2005)

1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb

OOPS! Not sure how, but this got posted twice.


----------



## manida (Jun 7, 2005)

1978 (or '77) Itasca Seafarer (class C)...RV newb

wow.  There's a ton of stuff to know.  Looks like Ive got my work cut out for me.  Thanks Kirk.  I checked out your site.....impressive.  I doubt that I'll ever be a full-timer but it sure sounds fun.


----------

